# Thunder 380 Magazines - Some Questions



## Scorpion8

I have the Bersa Thunder 380 CC. It's listed as "8 + 1" where the normal Thunder 380 is listed as "7 + 1". Anyone know what the difference is, is it just the size of the magazine follower? Does the pinky extension on the regular model have anything to do with it? And, can I use the magazines with the pinky extension in the 380 CC as the CC version doesn't come with those (but my bottom pinky has to wrap under the grip frame without it). I know it will make the gun slightly longer, but that's a feature that I want.


----------



## joebeasley

Bersa site says 380 cc mags are not interchangeable. http://www.bersa.com/bersa-firearms/thunder-concealed-carry.html


----------



## Scorpion8

Yea, read elsewhere that all Thunder 380 magazines were interchangeable. Just depends if you want the 7 or the 8 and the pinky extension or not. Looking for someone with truth.


----------



## Kynochco

stay clear of ProMag, garbage, even though you can get them for $15 they just don't sit right, I wonder why ProMag is so popular even with the crap they sell


----------



## Scorpion8

Okay, some lessons learned on Bersa Thunder magazines. I have the 380 CC, which supposedly takes a different 8-round magazine than the standard 7-round magazine of the normal 380. I happened to have some Pearce grips pinky extensions for another project of a Beretta 21a Bobcat, and they also supposedly fit a Bersa Thunder 380 magazine. Doesn't say anything about the 380 CC magazine.

Well, the answer is *"Yes they do!"* fit the 380 CC magazine, and they do so perfectly. Absolutely no fitting issues, and the magazine locks right up like it was OEM. Takes all of 22.765 seconds to install and do the swap-out.



Bersa's website says the 7-round OEM magazine won't work in the 380 CC. I don't have one to try yet, but call me a skeptic. At this price point I really doubt they made two different magazines besides floorplates and followers.


----------



## berettatoter

Scorpion8, that is a nice fit! I had one of the CC Bersa models, and damn I wish I still had it. You did good buddy! :numbchuck:


----------



## Kynochco

Mec-gar sells the 8 round Bersa 380 for $30 + shipping, but go to Gregcote.com they have them for $20 + shipping, and work fine. They do not however work in the CC model. But it's nice to have a few spare on hand. And they do a lot better job that crappy ProMag.


----------



## RK3369

Kynochco said:


> Mec-gar sells the 8 round Bersa 380 for $30 + shipping, but go to Gregcote.com they have them for $20 + shipping, and work fine. They do not however work in the CC model.


I use 2 Mec Gar 8 rounders on a regular basis at the range in my 380CC and they work just fine. What can be tricky about them is with the full 8 rounds loaded they require quite a fair amount of force to seat the magazine when the slide is in battery. The best way I've found is to lock the slide back, insert the full mag then chamber the first round. Works fine.


----------



## chrisjoyner38

I have a promag and it works just fine


----------



## Javbike

I got a Bersa firestorm the 8 rd oem mag from bersa works 👍


----------

